# pfSense Custom Box Build



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi to all

I just got myself some hardware to build a custom pfSense box.

I got the following hardware

Mobo - Gigabyte GA-E2100N -
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JVJLX2A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Case - CiT MTX-007B - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00I9XP5L4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Apart from that i have 4 gb of ddr3 ram and an hdd.

All put together and work fine.

I could not find a good priced mitx mobo with dual nics so i got the above mentioned and tried to use a usb3 gigabit nic adaptor.. I am being told its not a good option.

i have installed pfsense and all works well even the usb3 nic card but im not sure about it just dont want to risk it.

This mobo has a standrard PIC slot not pice or pcix... apart from the issue with teh case as it does not have possibility to expand.. I would concider leaving the case top open no problem for that but i could not find a good card.. maybe there are some smaller cards, some converters, risers that i can use to connect a pci card gigabit adopter.

I can do a custom top for the case to fit in the card no problem this is not the issue i just need some advise to what cards i can fit in these slots if any newer cards will be backwards compatible and so on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No risk to using the USB nic. The issue is that your case supports only USB version 2.0, which may limit your bandwidth. (USB 2.0 max throughput = 480Mbps). This tends to only be an issue when transferring data within the local network, as very few consumers have internet up/down speeds in excess of about 100Mbps.

If this is an issue for you, your choices are thus:
1/ Replace the motherboard with a dual nic version.
2/ Replace the case with one which accepts an interface card, or one supporting USB 3.0.
3/ Use a Dremel tool to make some creative modifications to your existing case such that it will accept a PCI nic.

PS: PCI gigabit network cards are still widely available. If you go this route, look for one with a low-profile mounting bracket.


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

In fact i have a usb3 nic card and i uave usb3 ports so you are saying its still usb 2 speeds. And therefore if i use this for my wan if i have a internet connection of 250mps i should be fine right?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

My bad. Was only looking at the case which has only USB 2.0. Did not note the motherboard has 2 x 3.0 ports.

USB 3.0 max (theoretical) throughput of 5Gbps. Will not bottleneck a Gigabit ethernet connection.


----------

